# Potenciometro fallando en amplificador Gemini xpm-600



## emex9103 (May 3, 2010)

Hola, tengo un amplificador Gemini al cual le está fallando uno de los potenciómetros, lo he abierto para ver que potenciómetro lleva pero éste no lleva ninguna inscripción ni nada que me haga saber cual comprar para sustituirlo, con lo que el pido ayuda para saber como identificarlo pues me imagino que no valdrá cualquiera.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2010)

Mide la resistencia que presenta entre las patas externas y compras un potenciómetro de ese valor y logarítmico.
Luego lo reemplazas.


----------

